# ICSE 12th Computer Science Project



## eagle_y2j (Dec 19, 2006)

Can some1 help me by sharing his 12th class computer science project with me or help me  to find some source codes of C++ programs ????/?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Dec 19, 2006)

Visit *www.planetsourcecode.com


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Dec 20, 2006)

don't just copy and present the program! if u wanna be a good developer . than u should have ability of developing a project.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 20, 2006)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> don't just copy and present the program! if u wanna be a good developer . than u should have ability of developing a project.



ummmm.................  time bahut kam bacha hai aur project meri sis ka hai ...tats y i don't want to waste my time in developing for a intermediate school level project


----------



## devgujar (Dec 21, 2006)

hey  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you can visit 


www.programersheaven.com


lots of  c, c++, java projects are available there


----------



## REY619 (Dec 22, 2006)

wat program u looking for?


----------



## q3_abhi (Dec 22, 2006)

What kinda project do u have ?? And in which state board ?????


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 23, 2006)

REY619 said:
			
		

> wat program u looking for?


Simple programs for Beginners



			
				q3_abhi said:
			
		

> What kinda project do u have ?? And in which state board ?????



Class 12 (ICSE) Final School Assignment on C++ teacher asked to do abot 5 big questions and 20 small problems and i need simple non complex programs koi C++ ka guru help karo yaar ....


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 23, 2006)

I dunno if it's of the level that you except but

*aditya.shevade.googlepages.com/mygames

Aditya


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 23, 2006)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> I dunno if it's of the level that you except but
> 
> *aditya.shevade.googlepages.com/mygames
> 
> Aditya



thankx d00d i ll chk them out anyway thankx for this.....


----------



## Manshahia (Dec 23, 2006)

Yaar what do u want to make..
I mean wat hav u thought.
May b i can help.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 23, 2006)

@ Manshahia thankx for u r help purposal
yaar  i just need source code of C++ programs  wich should consist of 5 big questions i.e source code of 3-4 pages of each problem .....  and 20 small problems i.e source code of 1 page ech >>>>>

but I need simple programs .....


----------



## Manshahia (Dec 25, 2006)

What i want to ask is u want to build an application or just different programs running at their own??
Like different programs on Classes, inheritance, Polymorphism, operator overloading etc etc etc.


----------



## redhat (Dec 27, 2006)

@Eagle Do try *www.programmersheaven.com It is a very good place for finding source codes.


----------

